# Delhi HC removes 200 SMSes per day limit



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 18, 2012)

> NEW DELHI: The Delhi High Court today set aside the cap of 200 SMSes per day sent through a mobile phone SIM for personal communications but upheld the curb on unwanted commercial SMSes saying they infringed the "equally" important right to privacy of "unwilling recipients."
> 
> "We are, therefore, of the opinion that the impugned provision (of Telecom Regulatory Authority of India (Trai) insofar as it covers non-UCCs (Unrestricted Unsolicited Commercial Communications) SMS in the present form as it exists, infringes the freedom of speech of the citizens.



Source : Delhi HC removes 200 SMSes per day limit - Times Of India

Now that's a great great great news for me 

Hope Vodafone again starts to provide 500 SMS / day on 80/- Bonus Card


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 18, 2012)

not for me... i still use 200 sms in a span of 5-6 months


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ me too


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 18, 2012)

I do not understand why d hell anyone needs more than 200sms in a single day?


----------



## Krow (Jul 18, 2012)

abhinavmail1 said:


> I do not understand why d hell anyone needs more than 200sms in a single day?



To spam advertisements.


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 18, 2012)

I could do away with sms  entirel If only my friends were on smartphones. 

Plus a broadband connection and tons of savings using voip .

Alas, my friends' only source of internet access is gprs.


----------



## rider (Jul 18, 2012)

chicks and playboys do 200+ SMS per day


----------



## RCuber (Jul 18, 2012)

I hardly send 20 sms in a month


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 18, 2012)

People surely misuse the SMS facility. But I find it very useful.

It is a non-intrusive way of communicating with friends / relatives who are actually working / busy. It gives them the choice of responding at their leisure. And you will also get more thought out / researched replies. Only catch is that they should be of the variety who check their SMS.

Sending a joke or an interesting article link via SMS is also a relatively non-intrusive way of keeping in touch. 

When one makes a call, sometimes it gets difficult to properly end the call with a not-so-close acquaintance.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 18, 2012)

Well depends. Like I mainly rely on SMS. Calls and all doesn't matters. But I use a hell lot of SMS 

200 SMS is like a matter of 2-3 hours if I chat with someone continuously.

And well, after TRAI did this...I spent many days without SMS for rest of the day, because of reaching the limit within morning..!! 

And believe me school lovers still uses SMS a lot, as they need to talk without make their parents aware of the thing. So SMS is the only way out..!!


----------



## rider (Jul 19, 2012)

whatsapp rocks!


----------



## ico (Jul 19, 2012)

RCuber said:


> I hardly send 20 sms in a month


I've hardly sent 50 SMSes in my life.


----------



## funskar (Jul 19, 2012)

rider said:


> whatsapp rocks!



You can do whatsapp on a 1k nokia 101 or samsung guru

Hope voda launches again there 27 inr unlimited local national sms per day 30 validity pack soon


----------



## Faun (Jul 19, 2012)

ico said:


> I've hardly sent 50 SMSes in my life.



I just phone.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 19, 2012)

No need now, there was a time when I send 50,000 per month from Reliance CDMA to all over India. Gov have to reduced the rate of 3G and BB.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 19, 2012)

^^ i agree BB rate should be reduced and speed must be increased( i am fed up of my 512kbps connection )


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 19, 2012)

Not an SMS junkie, so I was never likely to hit the previous limit anyway. Much better to simply call 'em; way cheaper too, what with 1p/sec calling rates.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 19, 2012)

abhinavmail1 said:


> I do not understand why d hell anyone needs more than 200sms in a single day?



Hmm well some people send 50 sms saying good morning.
They text abt 5-10 ppl and they have a gf


----------



## ico (Jul 19, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Hmm well some people send 50 sms saying good morning.
> They text abt 5-10 ppl and they have a gf


lol... people who "text" have girlfriends.


----------



## rajnusker (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow, now I don't have to rely on multiple sims for sms  Now I can SMS unlimited all day..  Thanks TRAI!


----------



## rider (Jul 19, 2012)

funskar said:


> You can do whatsapp on a 1k nokia 101 or samsung guru
> 
> Hope voda launches again there 27 inr unlimited local national sms per day 30 validity pack soon



LOL, do you have a 1-2k rupees phone?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 19, 2012)

It was 80/- for 30 days UL Local + National SMS / Day here in Kolkata. Hope Vodafone revives that plan soon.

Same here don't need to rely on Multiple SIM's for SMS anymore


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jul 19, 2012)

^^ Lol.. DoCoMo has 2000 SMS free ( Local and National ) at just 18/pm.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 19, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well depends. Like I mainly rely on SMS. Calls and all doesn't matters. But I use a hell lot of SMS
> 
> 200 SMS is like a matter of 2-3 hours if I chat with someone continuously.
> 
> ...



As true as it gets


----------



## funskar (Jul 20, 2012)

rider said:


> LOL, do you have a 1-2k rupees phone?



Yeah ..
Do u think keeping 1-2k rupees fone is bad or lame


----------



## kool (Jul 20, 2012)

when i was in 12th class, i had a GF from girls school, and that time reliance gives Rs.180 for 180 days for 18,000 SMS. And *i used 15,000+ in 6month* Reliance CC was smiling at me for this. actually she was in 11th class, and gals parents never like their daughter talking over phone, so we use o chat like messenger  mobile keypad almost worn out.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 20, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Source : Delhi HC removes 200 SMSes per day limit - Times Of India
> 
> Now that's a great great great news for me
> 
> Hope Vodafone again starts to provide 500 SMS / day on 80/- Bonus Card


That's great! Even am waiting for that plan to be revived. Vodafone has the same plan for Karnataka too.




sling-shot said:


> People surely misuse the SMS facility. But I find it very useful.
> 
> It is a non-intrusive way of communicating with friends / relatives who are actually working / busy. It gives them the choice of responding at their leisure. And you will also get more thought out / researched replies. Only catch is that they should be of the variety who check their SMS.
> 
> ...


Well said. 



theserpent said:


> They text abt 5-10 ppl and they have a gf


Don't generalize dude. I don't have one but still my limit used to finish by morning itself. 
Even I prefer calling and keeping in touch, over texting. But that is not possible in many cases.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 20, 2012)

@kool See this is what I was talking about 

@rider 1-2k phones are really good for SMS'ing.

@ArjunKiller Well I know docomo have that plan, but half of the SMS won't get delivered  But Vodafone is realiable. So I don't mind the charges of Vodafone. Long time user of Vodafone. It's almost more than 5 years now


----------



## kisame (Jul 20, 2012)

Many sms freaks here
Nice to see sms hasn't lost its value yet.


----------



## hjthegeek (Jul 20, 2012)

Good decision for sms savvy like my brother, bad for who hates smses in inbox like me.


----------

